# manga



## Vibgyor (Jan 20, 2011)

do any of you read manga at all? if so, which ones?

i personally enjoy:
sgt frog
a.i. love you
bobobo-bo bo-bobo
fruits basket
black cat
death note


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 20, 2011)

You've read one you've read 'em all...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You've read one you've read 'em all...


 
You're thinking of Western comics.
No, I'm not going to generalize it. You're thinking of American comics.
Anyway:
-Hyper Police
-Gunsmith Cats


----------



## Attaman (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -Gunsmith Cats


 
It's the Bean, isn't it?

And _Berserk_ plus _Vinland Saga_.


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

There is only one manga.
And it is* Full Metal Alchemist.*


----------



## Attaman (Jan 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> There is only one manga.
> And it is* Full Metal Alchemist.*


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 20, 2011)

I found it funny that the sequel to Jim Henson's Labyrinth is in manga form.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been recommended Vinland Saga many times, just haven't found the time to read it.

For me my favs are Fullmetal Alchemist and Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Willow (Jan 20, 2011)

I usually don't read manga, or I start and never finish. So I've read part of Fruits Basket and Gravitation. 

I started reading Black Butler and just finished volume 3. I'm waiting for my check so I can go look for volume 4, then I'll be caught up until like March. 
This is I plan on finishing, because it's pretty awesome. I should also finish out Fruits Basket too, the only reason I stopped reading that one was because I would never have money whenever the next volume came out. 

But yea, I love Black Butler so far. Ciel is adorable. 

Edit: Somehow I forgot Death Note. I actually finished that one before watching the animu. 

And I must confess, even though Fullmetal Alchemist is one of my all time favorite animes, I've never actually read the manga. I'll get to it eventually...


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

I hate mangos.

I used to read Naruto, but shit never ended. I read quite a bit of Rurouni Kenshin. A good chunk of FMA. I forget what else.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 20, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I found it funny that the sequel to Jim Henson's Labyrinth is in manga form.


 
I wanted to read that... :<
I liked that movie.


----------



## Goshujinsama (Jan 21, 2011)

Kodomo no Jikan
Welcome to the NHK
KissxSis
Rosario+Vampire
Code Geass: Lelouche of the Rebellion
Great Teacher Onizuka
Baka to test

anyway if you want to read lots and like me are broke or spend your money on other things check this site out. http://www.mangareader.net/


----------



## Dan Witty (Jan 23, 2011)

I have just recently gotten into manga. Fullmetal Alchemist of course, is awesome as all hell. I have been addicted since I discovered it. I am currently reading Deathnote as well.

[QUOTE="lupinealchemist']...the sequel to Jim Henson's Labyrinth is in manga form.[/QUOTE]

I am intrigued and excited. *hits up google and library site*


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I've been kinda lagging behind on Mangas as of late, but these are the ones I'm currently reading.

07-Ghost
Akumetsu
Berserk
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage
High School of the Dead
Kurokami (Black God)


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 23, 2011)

Natsume Yuujinchou  

A lot of otherones are great but I'm still against paying for flimsy pieces of paper.


----------

